# Best Coilover Setup under 1K? Please help!



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking for a good coilover setup under 1k. Have seen the ST, FK, Vmaxx Extrmeme, etc. Heard good and bad for all of them. Want them for an upgrade and will be a daily driver. 

Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

Really need some help on this! Any suggestions would e great!


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have ST coilovers on my car and they ride great. Not teeth chattering, but it nearly eliminated any body roll I was experiencing.


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

wrestler4life521 said:


> I have ST coilovers on my car and they ride great. Not teeth chattering, but it nearly eliminated any body roll I was experiencing.


 That's what I want. Just for DD. I have lowering Springs but refuse to install them. Rather spend the money on a coilover setup.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Coilover install wasn't too bad. Just time consuming. Save yourself some money and do some searches on some DIY's. I can't believe how long I drove the car on its 130,000+ mile stock suspension.


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

wrestler4life521 said:


> Coilover install wasn't too bad. Just time consuming. Save yourself some money and do some searches on some DIY's. I can't believe how long I drove the car on its 130,000+ mile stock suspension.


 The install isn't what I'm too concerned with. The brand is mostly what I'm worried aboUt. It appears that on vortex if you don't have bilstein, h&r, or koni and kw. Definately not spending 2k right now! Anything other than the top brands, I see a lot of people on here flame!! 

Do you like the St? Highly considering them!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Used set of H&R's


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

For a comfy daily driver setup in your price range, you can't go wrong with the ST's. 

They sound exactly like what you're ASKING for... 

Steve


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


> Used set of H&R's


 If they were available I would!!! Even did a post in the parts forum


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

SteveAngry said:


> For a comfy daily driver setup in your price range, you can't go wrong with the ST's.
> 
> They sound exactly like what you're ASKING for...
> 
> Steve


 Thank you for the info. It appears that they will be the best coilover for the price!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SpongeTheOc said:


> If they were available I would!!! Even did a post in the parts forum


 Might take some time. But they show up quite regularly.


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


> Might take some time. But they show up quite regularly.


 I hope so! If not, think I'll go with ST


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

I recently installed ST's & they're perfect for my daily


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

TommyTT said:


> I recently installed ST's & they're perfect for my daily


 How do they sit? Can you text me a pic? Price an where did you buy?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

IMO, good coilover and under 1k price tag are mutually exclusive. Unless buying in the used market, you have to pick one or the other, but not both. 

Honestly, my suggestion to you is Bilstein PSS (not the PSS9 that comes with adjusters). They are a bit over your 1k budget but well worth it. You get inverted monotubes with almost 50 mm shaft diameter and *proper spring rate ratio and valving*. I have a bit of experience with suspensions and I can tell you that the extra money spent now will exponentially multiply your investment return with longevity and performance. Hope this helps :beer:


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> IMO, good coilover and under 1k price tag are mutually exclusive. Unless buying in the used market, you have to pick one or the other, but not both.
> 
> Honestly, my suggestion to you is Bilstein PSS (not the PSS9 that comes with adjusters). They are a bit over your 1k budget but well worth it. You get inverted monotubes with almost 50 mm shaft diameter and *proper spring rate ratio and valving*. I have a bit of experience with suspensions and I can tell you that the extra money spent now will exponentially multiply your investment return with longevity and performance. Hope this helps :beer:


 Wow! I'm really happy with to hear that info! I do agree with "you get what you pay for" it's hard for me to spend a lot of money because I usually only drive the car once a week. I have a company car and my wife's car. So for me, cost is a big deal, especially when I'm trying to modify other things on the vehicle. I've ran lowering springs before, however I want to run coilovers. I am definately taking in to consideration what you told me! Thanks again


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

SpongeTheOc said:


> Wow! I'm really happy with to hear that info! I do agree with "you get what you pay for" it's hard for me to spend a lot of money because I usually only drive the car once a week. I have a company car and my wife's car. So for me, cost is a big deal, especially when I'm trying to modify other things on the vehicle. I've ran lowering springs before, however I want to run coilovers. I am definately taking in to consideration what you told me! Thanks again


 Don't just take it into consideration - just do it. Marcus is very well versed in suspension and racing, and is leading you down the correct path. Everyone with sub-$1K coilovers will tell you that they love them, but that's only because next-to-none of them have ridden on anything but crappy setups. Once you experience a properly setup suspension on decent coilovers, you'll never go back. Nearly everyone who has driven a wide range of suspensions will tell you don't waste time with the low-end stuff. Frankly, I'm kind of disappointed that I only spent $1.5K on my coilovers, and wish I'd just sprung for a higher end setup. 

Bilstein PSS is a great choice for the money.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I got my H&R's for under 1K shipped brand new..


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

Neb said:


> I got my H&R's for under 1K shipped brand new..


 FIll me in please!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I always forget who it is. It's a vortex forum sponsor though.


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

Neb said:


> I always forget who it is. It's a vortex forum sponsor though.


 Ahhhhhh


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

SpongeTheOc said:


> How do they sit? Can you text me a pic? Price an where did you buy?


 I picked mine up @ Eurosport Tuning for $880 CDN 

I'll load a pic today if I can get a decent one, I feel it sits pretty good but I'm on stock wheels, I'll have to do some adjustments next spring when I get wheels of course


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked up KW Clubsports on Ebay for 1125 shipped. Used for 200 miles.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

This!!! $1000:beer: 

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...20002006QQW0133-1911209.html?apwcid=shopzilla 



opcorn:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

deltaP said:


> This!!! $1000:beer:
> 
> http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...20002006QQW0133-1911209.html?apwcid=shopzilla
> 
> opcorn:


 That's some serious spoon feeding Clay :thumbup: 

I've seen them go at around $1100-$1200 before but never that low. There is absolutely no logical reason to get cheap performing coilovers when you can get these for 1k.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

^That's pretty crazy. I can't argue with that price.


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That's some serious spoon feeding Clay :thumbup:
> 
> I've seen them go at around $1100-$1200 before but never that low. There is absolutely no logical reason to get cheap performing coilovers when you can get these for 1k.


 Agreed


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That's some serious spoon feeding Clay :thumbup:
> 
> I've seen them go at around $1100-$1200 before but never that low. There is absolutely no logical reason to get cheap performing coilovers when you can get these for 1k.


 Just a token contribution for the guys who give so much back to the community! 

If you create an account, they should send you a 10-15% off coupon code through email!!:laugh: 

HEAT15 gets 15% off!!!!!!!!!!!!:beer::beer:


----------



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

That code can't be applied to this product, but AFFAPWFFTY gets you $50 off.:thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

I got the Bilstein PSS from awe


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a set of VMAXX's I'd sell for cheap. After two years I upgraded to H&R's. The difference is that the H's are more plush than the V's.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

THIS!!! 

http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2002/audi/tt_quattro/suspension/suspension_kit.html:popcorn::beer:


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

I just got STs a week or two ago.. They are pretty good for the price if you want lower and a little better handling. 

Otherwise definitely go with some used H&Rs like someone up top mentioned. 

Im just a stickler for used, and I wanted new soo... You get what you pay for.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

zak2006 said:


> I got the Bilstein PSS from awe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Depends how much lower then stock they are. less then 25mm and youre ok


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

deltaP said:


> When i install the PSS coilovers, I don't want to lower the TT any more than required. Will I see the usual "negative camber squat" by just installing them? I like to have the rear suspension straight and square. opcorn:


You will get more negative camber with any lowering. How much camber depends on how much you lower. I just installed PSS's this weekend and am waiting a few days to make sure the height is where I want it before getting an alignment (need to lower the front a little more). I already have adjustable rear bars though as I needed camber correction even on stock suspension.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

deltaP said:


> When i install the PSS coilovers, I don't want to lower the TT any more than required. Will I see the usual "negative camber squat" by just installing them? I like to have the rear suspension straight and square. opcorn:


I dont have PSS, but you can see how much negative camber I had with my rear springs set quite conservatively. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ter-(BBTR)&p=81321278&viewfull=1#post81321278

Get yourself two sets of these and problem is easily resolved.

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/product_p/0023.htm

Hope that helps


----------

